# CPC-A seeking "golden opportunity" coding position in Portland, OR.



## Charity Evans (Dec 13, 2013)

*CPC seeking full-time coding auditor position*

Charity White, CPC
Portland, Oregon 97233
charitywhite.cpc@outlook.com
indeed.com/me/CBeth_White

OBJECTIVE
Detail-oriented certified professional remote coder desiring a full-time coding auditor position that will utilize my medical coding experience and medical records management experience to the benefit of my employer.

SKILLS 
•	HIPAA Compliant
•	ICD-10, CPT, and HCPCS coding proficiency
•	Data entry 60 WPM/ 10-key 150 KSPM
•	Microsoft Office 2016 proficiency
•	Medical Terminology proficiency
•	Understanding of Pharmacology
•	Anatomy & Physiology proficiency
•	EPIC proficiency 

CERTIFICATION
American Academy of Professional Coders			              
November 2013-December 2017
Certified Professional Coder- Member 01268430

EXPERIENCE
REMOTE PROFESSIONAL BILLING CODER
May 2014- current
Providence Health & Services in Portland, Oregon				
•	Audit medical charts through EPIC for 4 clinics/ 27 + providers (Primary Care, Endo, Neuro) to ensure correct CPT codes, modifiers, and diagnosis codes are selected
•	Keep up to date on coding guidelines and policies
•	Request clarification from providers when there is conflicting documentation
•	Provide feedback to physicians regarding coding rules and industry standards for documentation
•	Research coding anomalies using professional and technological resources

MEDICAL RECORDS MANAGER
June 2013-May 2014
Portland Ear, Nose, and Throat Specialists in Portland, Oregon
•	Scan and upload documents into EClinical Works and attach to appropriate patient’s chart
•	Forward consult notes to referring providers and primary care providers upon completion
•	Process authorized requests for Release of Information and ensure releases are HIPAA compliant

MEDICAL BILLING (externship of 300 hours)
March 2013-May 2013
Clinicient in Portland, Oregon	
•	Identified primary, secondary, and tertiary insurance coverage for proper submittal of claims
•	Prepared CMS-1500 claims and submitted electronically through Zirmed clearinghouse 
•	Communicated with insurance carriers to appeal denials and obtain retroactive authorizations

EDUCATION
Enrolled in Health Information Management Program
September 2017-June 2019
Portland Community College- Cumulative GPA of 3.85
Courses in Human Anatomy & Physiology, Medical Terminology, Pharmacology, Microsoft Office 2016

Certificate in Medical Office Administration
September 2012-May 2013
Concorde Career College in Portland, Oregon - Graduated with Honors for 4.0 GPA
Courses in Anatomy & Physiology, Medical Terminology, Medical Coding, and Medical Billing.

High School Diploma
August 1992-October 1995
Washoe High School in Reno, Nevada - Graduated with Honors for 4.0 GPA


----------

